# Has Anyone tried meditation to get rid of negative thoughts?



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

I recently got into the whole meditation/zen thing. I started doing about 15 mins a day of meditiation. I keep my eyes open and just stare at the wall or anything and try to clear my mind of any thoughts. Its really a challenge. it just shows how much garbage is in our heads. Im hoping once I can clear my mind of most thoughts, ill be able to focus more on whats happening in the moment and I wont think of bad scenarios. What do you think?


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I have tried mindfulness meditation, where you clear your mind and then try to become really aware of the sensory stimuli around you. I found it really relaxing and calming, but I honestly haven't given it enough time to know if it makes a lot of difference overall. Has meditation helped you?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Meditation has helped me a lot I meditate every day for 20mins at least. It is great when you become free of all that mental chatter during a session. It helps me be more objective about things so i can think outside what my anxiety/negative thought patterns tell me.Its helped me far more than any medication for my anxiety, but it must be done daily to be most effective.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I meditate too. Its awesome to practice just being empty awareness. empty of all your mind's filters and beliefs... constantly interpreting everything... 

& things def. change for you when you relax and quit fighting the flow


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

Did not work for me. I did it wrong perhaps.


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

i do meditate from time to time but not to get rid of my negative thoughts, i do it to be mindful of them, it gives me space between my thoughts and i'm able to notice them without getting to attached to them


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

Meditation is GREAT. DO IT EVERY DAY.
Today my therapist told me I have meditate on a picture and envision myself succeeding.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the main problem people run into when meditating is that they TRY too hard...

They get discouraged when their mind thinks too much...

My advice would be to just *be, *quit trying to *do* something, quit trying to *accomplish* something...

You are only making it hard for yourself, thinking that you are doing it wrong, or that there is some kind of end with which you must meet. Just take the time to be. To relax. To empty your mind. And if thoughts come, let them come, don't beat yourself up about it.. just let them drift on by..


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

daniel11206 said:


> i do meditate from time to time but not to get rid of my negative thoughts, i do it to be mindful of them, it gives me space between my thoughts and i'm able to notice them without getting to attached to them


THIS! Which helps, at least in my case, to get past them or around them.


----------

